

Please critique my service; I am a masochist, tell me what I'm doing wrong.  - FetchMe
http://www.fetch.me

======
iurisilvio
I have no idea what will happen after I sign in with Facebook. Show me it
before I register and maybe I subscribe to your service.

It is a bit difficult to understand where I can click in your page. I tried to
click in each step and in Yahoo/National Post/Google images, the Facebook sign
in does not looks like a button.

I have links only in that really small footer, it is even difficult to read
(not all people can read a 10px font).

Nevertheless, the site looks nice.

~~~
FetchMe
Thanks iurisilvio!

We're definitely seeing a common theme here, it looks like we're really not
telling or showing you guys enough up front to explain what the service is /
does / is valuable. We're definitely going to have to work on that.

Basically when you sign up we pull in your links from Facebook (and if you
connect them; Twitter / Tumblr) to your FetchMe profile. From there you can
organize them into collections. The idea is that we're taking your existing
activity on the social web, and making it more useful by helping you curate it
/ find it later. I encourage you to give it a shot, as I'd love to hear what
you think about the service itself.

We'd actually just discussed yesterday whether the sign in button / call to
action was clear enough, so your point on that helps a lot.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
Isammoc
Very nice looking... but what it really does ?

If I use the service, will I collect links for my purpose or yours ? What will
I see (screenshots, demo page ?)

"My social accounts" (plural) but only Facebook ?

Links to other pages is really too small. Worst : No link to home page is
clearly visible.

Why do you need my mail or my location ? (in Facebook permissions) please,
explain why !

In "Legal", "INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY INFRINGEMENT", if I like or post about a
website I don't own... I post a content that I am not owner... So I should not
do it... I prefer not to use your site.

Hoping I helped

~~~
FetchMe
Thanks Isammoc!

With the service you're collecting links for your own purposes. It's to help
you save and curate them into collections to be revisited later by yourself,
or by anyone that you choose to share them with. Can you clarify what you mean
by "What will I see (screenshots, demo page ?)".

You can currently only sign up with Facebook, but you can connect your Tumblr
and Twitter accounts as well. That's what we're referring to when we use the
plural for social accounts. We've thought about letting people sign in with
Twitter as well.

Home within the context of the service is your profile - which you can get to
by clicking our logo or by clicking "My Profile". Is this counter intuitive?

We use your email to send you updates about your account, but you have the
option to turn these off via your account settings. We don't use your location
at all. We could definitely clarify this a bit better on the permissions page.

On the Legal page, that section refers to content that you upload manually to
Fetch.Me (not brought in through your social accounts). You can't currently do
that with the site, but it's something we've thought about allowing you to do.
You wouldn't have any problem with links to content hosted elsewhere,
regardless of it's IP status. We might want to remove that section for now
haha.

Thanks again for your feedback. This stuff is highly appreciated!

------
FetchMe
Let me explain here what our service does, since our landing page is not quite
clear:

1\. You connect with Facebook (and optionally Twitter/Tumblr)

2\. We bring in all the links you have shared over time on those platforms
(not your personal pics or status updates, just links)

3\. You can create collections of your items and share them back to twitter/fb
if you like

It's taking your existing activity from the social web, and helping you save
and curate it.

~~~
iurisilvio
I guess most people in HN understanded it, but HN is not an average audience.
You should be prepared to all (or most part of) your audience.

------
merinid
An example of what the product is (screenshots, videos, etc...) would be great
accompaniment to the landing page.

~~~
nstott
do people actually watch videos on landing pages? I know I don't, I just skip
them, you're right though screen caps etc would be good i think

~~~
merinid
yes they do.

~~~
nstott
source?

~~~
merinid
Just ask any startup who has strong marketing analytics. Videos are not
necessary, but they are important and help. Sorry for the really short
response. Not usually my style. Was cut short by co-worker asking for
something :)

------
bdfh42
Like many such - I feel no compelling reason to sign up and explore.

Tell me WHY first - what problem are you solving or what opportunity are you
opening up.

Then tell me WHAT - what does your product do to address the WHY

Then HOW

~~~
FetchMe
Again, good feedback. The landing page clearly needs work. We will tackle that
as soon as possible.

------
Isammoc
One more : If I denied acces from facebook, I go to a page of your site which
was broken....

------
mwhite
You capitalize almost every word. It makes it hard on the eyes.

